# May Has Been Great To Us And It's Just Beginning, Plus Some Big Girls!



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

We've sort of had a weird few months out here in the Matagorda Bay complex. It seems to me that we are actually a month off out here. First of all the Flounder run should have been at its strongest end of March and all through April. Yes we were catching a few flounder in those months but now we are catching them by the groves, plus they are not little they are all nice and fat. We call them the bonus fish because there is nothing in the bay that taste better. Our bigger Trout and Reds are also stronger by numbers in this month of May as compared to April. We have been on several 7-8+lb fish this month in the bay plus many over sized Reds also. While wade fishing the flats it's been hard to beat a top water at daylight and then moving onto plastics such as Trout Support Lures, Chicken Boy, or Down South using 1/16th oz and 1/8 oz jig heads and mostly retrieving them at a slow pace so we can grab our Flounder as we are Trout and Red fishing. The drift fishing is really a whole different world right now. My people that love to use them Live shrimp or Gulps have been slamming nice Trout and Reds plus an occasional Flounder using a rattle cork while covering the deeper water in the Bay. Of coarse plastics are working well also but it has to be retrieved like a shrimp and has to be in the color of a shrimp or pretty close.
Don't forget, the CCA Star Tournament begins May 26th and ends September 3rd. The Tournament offers some Awesome prizes for catching that tagged Redfish such as a boat and truck packages. It also some nice packages for the 1st,2nd,and 3rd place fish, and also some great scholarships to our younger anglers in their Tournament of their own. Thumbs up and give me a shout and we'll go chase that fish of a lifetime for that great tournament or for that Trophy fish to hang on the wall, besides that, catching slot fish for the freezer is not bad either.
Right now I do not have any days available in May, but for now there are still some great days opened up in June so grab them while they are open. Also July has dates opened and on through October. I sure appreciate everyone for reading my reports and don't forget to take a kid fishing, I can accommodate anyone on my boat, it's 25' long so there is plenty of room. I hope everyone stays safe out there and if you are fishing always keep your eye in the sky, pay attention to those weather reports and enjoy the great outdoors. I am launching out of Sargent Tx so if you are coming out of the Houston or College station area It's quick and easy to get to.
Capt. Hollis Forrester 979-236-3115 call or text.
[email protected]
www.capthollisforrester.com
Facebook at : "Matagorda Bay Fishing Guide" which is a great page and growing quickly.
Thank You To All My Great Sponsors! EZWADE - Awesome Wade Belts, 7 Day Addiction - The best Apparel, Outcast Rods- Unbelievable, be sure to put your hands on one, Grind Terminal Tackle-The best stringers made and fishing equipment made, Chicken Boy Lures, Down South Lures, and Trout Support Lures.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*More Photos*

More Photos


----------

